# Sheds



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Whens the best time to start looking around for them. Ive got many acres to drive around and do some searching, plus my girls like being out on the 4 wheeler.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can look now if you want. I prefer to wait until March when most of them have dropped.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going to start looking hard after this weekend. I have to start early since the areas I look at have other people shed hunting as well. Got to get to them first! I have some friends who have already found some fresh ones this year. I have already found one but it was from last year, not a fresh one.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've found them as early as december 13th, and there have been a lot of people posting trail cam pics in ky of deer that have already dropped their horns


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

We already had a big 12 pointer come through the yard this week
without his rack. Been hunting for them the last few years without much
luck...


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> We already had a big 12 pointer come through the yard this week
> without his rack. Been hunting for them the last few years without much
> luck...



a 12 pointer without horns? lol sure it wasn't a spike u were counting?


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

Found one shed during muzzleloader from a deer i watched all summer. Saw 4 bucks last weekend while driving. 3 were missing one side and the other lost both already.


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

Found one shed during muzzleloader from a deer i watched all summer. Saw 4 bucks last weekend while driving. 3 were missing one side and the other lost both already. They almost run into the side of my truck before realized they should stop.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No spikes in the yard -


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Found 2 different halfs aready last week in the back yard, a 3 and 4 point


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Hey thanks guys. I know its a long shot finding any, but I know the area I live in is loaded down with deer. I see them every day somewhere within a mile of the house.Girls enjoy rooting around outside with the ole man too. lol


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Man Creekcrawler, those are some nice looking bucks....what are you putting in that wheelbarrow?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Found a sweet full pair this evening. Got back just in time for the game. 

Went down the hill to the creek with the dog and my oldest son. I walked the creek and sent the boy up over a small hill. After I heard him yell I came over to see him with a grin like you wouldn't believe.

Full set, 24 points!!!!!! Right here on Darby!!

Pics coming soon.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't wait to see the pics of those! Did you find them on private property?


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

You might have a wack at two different BOONERS next year!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

what are you putting in that wheelbarrow? -

I was putting corn in it.
Dawned on me that now that it's colder out, a metal wheelbarrow might not 
be the best idea. I could just imagine a deer with his/her tongue stuck to the wheelbarrow....


----------



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

when is the best time to start looking for sheds?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Well my photos "exceed the MB limit for this file". Anyone know how to circumvent this?
The rack was rough scored by a friend at work. Since they were not attached to the head we had to guess a little. Came out to the low 200"s. Don't know how accurate that is but its as best as we can do. Have to amend the earlier points number a little. There were several small points near the base and I was counting those but I'm not sure if they count. The amended number is 19 points. Still pretty impressive.

I may try and post the rack on my son's myspace page. If so I'll post a link for that.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Pictures are in my Photo Gallery.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Some are still holding their racks. I saw a nice 8 or 10 yesterday on I-70. I may get out his weekend to take down our stands and do a little shed hunting. May begin scouting too. I have permission to hunt a 600 acre farm in Morgan County. I hunted their twice this year and shot two yearlings. There are suppose to be a good amount of decent bucks down there, so I am going to spend the summer trying to locate these bucks for next season.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i found a nice 8 point set friday afternoon. laying about ten feet apart in a small crp field next to a corn field....about 50 yards off the road to boot, spotted one from the truck and found the other. thats all i have been doing lately is driving around and glassing. im not going to venture out too far until it gets a little later.

heres i link to the pics;

http://www.awesomeantlers.com/showphoto.php?photo=17032&cat=500&ppuser=307


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice sheds...great find!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice bucks you've got there creekcrawler-You say these are in your yard? 
Good lookin' sheds also guys! BTW heres darbys set-NICE!!!!!
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31925&limit=views


----------

